# New pics of boys, their dad, and blue. (girls coming later)



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

hiding
























Watch my head








I see you down there.
Am I also a rex w/ my curly whiskers?








RUN!!!








Ah our human romping grounds


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: New pics of boys, their dad, and blue. (girls coming lat*

He may just have very diluted(if possible, I really don't know) rex, because his fur is kinda wavy but his wiskers aren't really curly at all.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: New pics of boys, their dad, and blue. (girls coming lat*

yeah, i say he's a rex. just not a strong coated one. which most rexes don't tend to have anyway. its hard to get a rt with a good strong rex coat. my Bribery is a rex (was breed to be and had a nice curly coat as a baby), he has ruffled fur and his whiskers have a bit of a haphazard look but aren't really curly. the curly-ness tends to get laxer and laxer as they grow older

i love the pics btw. "human romping grounds"! HA! :lol:


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: New pics of boys, their dad, and blue. (girls coming lat*

Love the rats.I cant stand having them run on my shoulders and around my neck. it tickels SO Much! I keep trying but i cant do it yet...im in training...lol.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: New pics of boys, their dad, and blue. (girls coming lat*

Just grit your teeth and think of how much your ratties LOVE it


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: New pics of boys, their dad, and blue. (girls coming lat*

lol, i try.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: New pics of boys, their dad, and blue. (girls coming lat*

Try wearing a thicker shirt? Or two layers?

I usually have to wear two layers with my boys, else they go shirt diving and I look like I lost a fight with a weedwhacker.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: New pics of boys, their dad, and blue. (girls coming lat*



Forensic said:


> Try wearing a thicker shirt? Or two layers?
> 
> I usually have to wear two layers with my boys, else they go shirt diving and I look like I lost a fight with a weedwhacker.


lol funny.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: New pics of boys, their dad, and blue. (girls coming lat*

I have not known anyone to not crack up when my ratties crawl on them!


----------

